# Growing an apple cane



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

This is a small apple tree which I noticed growing alongside the horse's fence several years ago. I was planning to dig it up to transplant it but never got around to it and now it's too big. The last couple years, a central trunk has formed and grown nice and straight so I decided to let it grow and prune it into a walking stick. Took off a few larger branches which healed over nicely, and have been trimming new growth on the shank. This spring I saw a tiny leaf bud on the bit which will become the handle and decided to make it the nose of the cane. By pruning the rest of the tree, the growth energy is being directed into this tiny branch. It went from just a bud to nearly a foot in length over the last few weeks. I figure another couple of years and I'll cut it.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Dww2 that is going to be a great stick or couple of canes. Nice job of nursing it along!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks, Randy. I'm thinking of trying to rig up something to bend the nose out. Maybe a couple of sticks stuck into the ground with two cross pieces, one to hold it back and one to bend it away from the shank until the new growth hardens off.

The short branches along the shank will be cut flush and form bird's eyes along the peeled shank when it's done.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Maby find a small wheel rim or a pully wheel at a flea maket tie the top of the treet . Then every few weeks turn the wheel as the tree grows. With a C clamp around the tree you could hold the wheel in pace on each turn. I have never done this its just a though. I think I will give it a try on a on a crapemerdle in my back yard


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Bending the nose has become a moot point. I checked it today as I was mowing past it and that branch died. Oh well. I can cut the shank and find a nice handle for it, I"m sure.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

dww2 said:


> Bending the nose has become a moot point. I checked it today as I was mowing past it and that branch died. Oh well. I can cut the shank and find a nice handle for it, I"m sure.


Thats to bad. But you will work out a good handle for it. Look for ward to seeing what you do.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Things might be looking up. I was walking the dogs earlier and saw a new leaf bud right next to the one that died. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Carlos D. Lewis (Oct 11, 2021)

It looks really cool!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks Carlos, and welcome aboard!


----------

